# Christmas Themed Movie Trivia



## debodun (Dec 8, 2015)

I played this game at two Christmas parties I attended. Nobody seemed to like it very much. Does anyone even watch TV movies anymore?

MATCH THE MOVIE WITH THE PLOT LINE



_*Borrowed     Hearts            ________*_ 
_*White     Christmas            ________*_ 
_*Miracle on 34*_[SUP]_*th*_[/SUP]_*     Street        ________*_ 
_*The Bishop’s     Wife            ________*_ 
_*Remember the     Night        ________*_ 
_*Christmas     Snow            ________*_ 
_*A Child’s     Christmas in Wales    ________*_ 
_*Christmas in     Connecticut    ________*_ 
_*The Lemon Drop     Kid        ________*_ 
 _*A Christmas     Memory        ________*_ 
 

 a. As a publicity stunt, a newspaper columnist agrees to entertain a returning soldier at her country home over Christmas.

b. Two former GIs, now popular entertainers, find themselves helping two sisters with their careers while bringing Christmas cheer to their retired commander.

c. A landlord/businessman threatens to shut down a widow’s candy store at Christmas so he can open a laundromat on the site.

d. A boy lives with several aunts, one of which had a penchant for making dozens of fruitcakes at Christmas.

e. At Christmas time, a wealthy bachelor hires a single mom and her daughter to act as his family to just to impress a new client, but he ends up caring very much for them.

 f. A cleric dreams of building a new cathedral and receives unwanted help from an angelic visitor.

g. An attorney feels sorry for a woman he’s prosecuting for shoplifting, so he invites her to his mother’s home over the holidays.

h. An old man with a white beard is hired as a department store Santa, then starts claiming he’s the real one.

i. To pay off a debt, a crafty man uses the Christmas spirit of giving and sympathy for an old ladies retirement home to raise cash.

j. A young boy dreams of snow for Christmas while listening to tales of a past family party told by his grandfather.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

I only know two

White Christmas is  B

Miracle on 34th street6 is  H


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

I only know two, too (I think)

Christmas in Connecticut is A
and Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2015)

I know The Bishop's Wife, White Christmas, and Miracle on 34th Street.  Never heard of the others.

I don't like Christmas movies, in general.  I did like the remake of The Bishop's Wife with Denzel Washington.  Of course, I'd like a movie about paint drying if it had Denzel Washington in it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2015)

The correct answers in order are:
1. e
2. b
3. h
4. f
5. g
6. c
7. j
8. a
9. i
10. d


----------

